
Devops interview questions:Please Help - Linuxandme
Hi,
I am relatively new to this. I applied for a remote job as DevOps Engineer and i was contacted to schedule for an interview.I know a bit about Linux,Docker,Jenkins and Ansible.I am pretty good on Python and Django.I have no clue how the interview will go. Can anyone give me tricks and tips to ace this. Thanks you all.
======
justizin
Be confident and if you don't know the answer to something, say so.

Interviews can vary wildly, so it's best to be yourself, and a company of
people who want to work with someone like you will choose you.

You might need to get more interviews, and don't listen to the haters that
refuse to work with recruiters, at a minimum they can help to pad your
interview schedule so that you don't feel like you have one day that is your
only shot - that can make you nervous enough to blow it completely.

~~~
Linuxandme
Ok.Thanks for encouraging words.

------
andersonmvd
As justizin said, if you don't know something, say so. Don't lie, stay calm
and remember that the questions that they are asking are related to the job
that they need to get done, so put that on your mind. Also think about the
questions you want to ask them. They want to see how much interested you are
in the position as well. Nevertheless, you'll get better as you go to more
interviews. So, no worries, just study the company business and what the role
needs.

~~~
Linuxandme
Thanks.

